# FW- TA-154



## sunny91 (Feb 3, 2008)

footage. Spanish speaking
Sunny


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice But couldn't Understand a word! LOL


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 3, 2008)

Neat airplane..

btw the audio is in Spanish, not Italian


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice vid!


----------

